# Album Art



## kenny87 (Feb 22, 2009)

This is a thread where you post the album art of the last CD( real, digital, ect) you listened to, even if was a few songs and not the whole thing.


----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)

Memento Mori - Flyleaf


----------



## kenny87 (Feb 22, 2009)




----------



## ThirdEyeGrind (Feb 7, 2006)




----------



## ThirdEyeGrind (Feb 7, 2006)

whatsername75 said:


> I have been listening to an unhealthy amount of Radiohead lately. 24/7


In Rainbows is absolutely amazing.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Nice idea for a thread.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)




----------



## CeilingStarer (Dec 29, 2009)




----------



## kiwismile (Jan 10, 2010)

:yes


----------



## CrunchyCarrot (Feb 13, 2009)




----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)




----------



## kenny87 (Feb 22, 2009)




----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)




----------



## CrunchyCarrot (Feb 13, 2009)

Yay Janelle Monae! Can't wait for the album.


----------



## origami potato (Jan 9, 2010)

CrunchyCarrot said:


> Yay Janelle Monae! Can't wait for the album.


Hasn't her album been out for awhile? But I'm guessing you mean her new one?  In that case I can't wait either!









This is the last thing I remember listening to.  Been out of town.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

I like this thread!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## Glo (Sep 16, 2004)

I listen to this a lot when I am working out or just trying to kill the time.


----------



## Wualraus (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)




----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)




----------



## FunkMonk (Mar 24, 2010)




----------



## NotRealName (Feb 28, 2010)




----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

origami potato said:


> Hasn't her album been out for awhile? But I'm guessing you mean her new one?  In that case I can't wait either!


I concur. :yes










No one's allowed to laugh at me!


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)




----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## muse87 (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## Frankie_Lee (Sep 15, 2008)




----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## ThirdEyeGrind (Feb 7, 2006)

*Agoraphobic Nosebleed - Agorapocalypse*


----------



## little_ghoul (Apr 25, 2010)




----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## grandville (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)




----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)




----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)




----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

I remember when I got this for my birthday, oh god.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)

Album art for *Person Pitch* by *Panda Bear*:



I love the look on the kid's face in the red hat.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## AliBaba (Nov 16, 2005)

Nice thread. I spin this bad boy AT LEAST once a month:


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)




----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)




----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)




----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)




----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Such an amazing album.


----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)

Mediocre. The album artwork is better than the actual album.


----------



## kenny87 (Feb 22, 2009)




----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)

I love looking at the art everyone posts! 

It's All Crazy! It's All False! It's All A Dream! It's Alright - *mewithoutYou

*


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## kenny87 (Feb 22, 2009)




----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)




----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)




----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)




----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)




----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## No-Sturm-und-Drang (Jan 21, 2009)




----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## lehcar18 (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## kenny87 (Feb 22, 2009)




----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## NotRealName (Feb 28, 2010)

from their latest album


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

whatsername75 said:


>


Ha, Canada.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)

Brian Eno gets me through life.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## kenny87 (Feb 22, 2009)




----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)




----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)




----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

*Edited for the sake of not double posting*
Just finished listening to this:


----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)




----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

It won't let me post all 17 albums so here are the last 10. =P I decided I'm going to try posting all the albums I last listened to, not just the last one. lol


----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)




----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

rweezer36 said:


> I dug that Richard Marx duet when I was a kid, really a wonder I didn't turn out gay.


I know I'm really late reading this but it made me giggle so: hehehe. :b


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm currently listening to Presage - Outer Perimeter which is an Illuminati concept album. Let's see if you can guess which one it is. =P


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Belshazzar (Apr 12, 2010)




----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)




----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)

I heard this album playing in my favourite vintage store so I had to ask about it.


----------



## Mister Mxyzptlk (Feb 13, 2010)




----------



## stooge (Jul 9, 2010)




----------



## kenny87 (Feb 22, 2009)




----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)




----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## kenny87 (Feb 22, 2009)




----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)




----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)




----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

<3


----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)

^ :heart


----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)




----------



## ThrashtilDeath (Mar 21, 2009)




----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

whatsername75 said:


>


I *love* this cover, but I don't like this album much. Set Yourself on Fire is their best.


----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)

OH! LOVE Land of Talk! Their EP _Fun and Laughter_ is my personal favourite.


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

my favorite female singer songwriter.










My Brightest Diamond


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

EagerMinnow84 said:


> my favorite female singer songwriter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love everything in this post


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

Cleary said:


> I love everything in this post


hooray! :clap


----------



## Judi (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## Arisa1536 (Dec 8, 2009)

Dangerous by Mj because the art work is spectacular









Mika, life in cartoon motion


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## Absolution (Jan 12, 2010)




----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)

*DUM DUM GIRLS - I WILL BE*








*

THE BREEDERS - MOUNTAIN BATTLES*


----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)




----------



## stranger25 (Apr 29, 2010)

*bryan adams - bryan adams (1980)*


----------



## Dreamscape (Sep 18, 2010)




----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)




----------

